# finally stopped raining...outside now



## terryo (May 8, 2009)

After over a week of rain, we finally got a sunny day. Izzy and Pio were sooooooooo happy outside. I felt bad when I took them back in.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 8, 2009)

Terry I think Pio & Izzy are trying to tell ya they don't mind the water at all. "Look at us mom we love the water see how we float" LOL . Terry I just realized in the 4th pic it looks like little Pio is getting bigger. Ahhh, the little boy is growing up. They are both so sweet and I am just over envious at your lush enclosure for them. I need to go get a greener thumb, or something.


----------



## Millerlite (May 8, 2009)

I love 3 toed box turtles, my favorite of all species of box turtles. Grreat pictures and of course set up is stil lone of my favorites


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 8, 2009)

you couldn't have that beautiful garden if you had a Sulcata...


----------



## terryo (May 8, 2009)

You are right Maggie....only little guys for me. I can't imagine the poop you have to clean up....yuk.
Pio is getting a different shape now. He is longer instead of round now. I have to measure him.


----------



## Isa (May 8, 2009)

I know I already told you that before but let me say it again, I love your pond, it is amazing. Pio and izzy seem to enjoy it a lot


----------



## desertsss (May 9, 2009)

I could be wrong, but in that 3rd shot from the bottom it looks like he's shootin out some urates.
lol I can not believe how beautiful their set up is. And they love that pond. Glad they got to have a good day and hopefully a few more since then.


----------



## terryo (May 9, 2009)

desertsss said:


> I could be wrong, but in that 3rd shot from the bottom it looks like he's shootin out some urates.
> lol I can not believe how beautiful their set up is. And they love that pond. Glad they got to have a good day and hopefully a few more since then.



No that is not urates. That is the bottom of the little pond. I put some black river rocks in there along the sides and some on the bottom, because it was too deep, and she must have moved them when she was in the middle and now you see the white and blue on the bottom. Everey now and then I put her in a plastic tub and feed her just to see what's going on with her poop and stuff. This is it before I added the black river rocks.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 9, 2009)

They look so happy Terry! Then again who wouldn't be living in such a beautiful place. Pio does look bigger.


----------



## dmmj (May 9, 2009)

I think any other species of tort would prob demolish that nice garden, lol. Nice looking pen and i love your little pond for them.


----------

